# Why won’t Uber accept my insurance



## Heyman (Mar 20, 2020)

Driving an xl for past 3 years, when Insurance renewal was needed I bought a car to drive x. both registrations accepted no problem. Sent policy in for both cars, xl accepted immediately, x not accepted on more than 12 attempts. Can’t get a hold of anybody to tell me why they won’t accept. Anyone have any suggestions. I drive in NY state


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Heyman said:


> Driving an xl for past 3 years, when Insurance renewal was needed I bought a car to drive x. both registrations accepted no problem. Sent policy in for both cars, xl accepted immediately, x not accepted on more than 12 attempts. Can't get a hold of anybody to tell me why they won't accept. Anyone have any suggestions. I drive in NY state


Not sure but if your saying you trying to use 2 car's with one account I don't think you can .only 1 car per account.


----------



## Heyman (Mar 20, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> Not sure but if your saying you trying to use 2 car's with one account I don't think you can .only 1 car per account.


Thanks, could be, but it was my understanding if you had two cars registered, that info was kept by uber. When you started work on a particular day a screen comes up and you chose what car was in use. I'm really not sure, read about a gig driver on west coast who had three cars . They accepted both of my registrations without any problem. Talking to uber on phone to people outside of country has been a waste. They just tell me to keep on submitting and that I must be doing something wrong. Very frustrating!


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Heyman said:


> Thanks, could be, but it was my understanding if you had two cars registered, that info was kept by uber. When you started work on a particular day a screen comes up and you chose what car was in use. I'm really not sure, read about a gig driver on west coast who had three cars . They accepted both of my registrations without any problem. Talking to uber on phone to people outside of country has been a waste. They just tell me to keep on submitting and that I must be doing something wrong. Very frustrating!


look up on uber web to see if there is a restriction on how many cars you can have. I remember reading you could only have 1 phone # per account. but not sure about cars. good luck.
are you sending in the FS1 form for each car separately . or one page with both cars on it. if your sending in 1 page for both cars , try 1 page per car.


----------



## isabel414 (Sep 21, 2019)

> look up on uber web to see if there is a restriction on how many cars you can have. I remember reading you could only have 1 phone # per account. but not sure about cars. good luck.


So, are you saying that changing a phone will resolve an issue?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

isabel414 said:


> So, are you saying that changing a phone will resolve an issue?


No I'm not saying that . Go on line to Uber dash board see if they allow 2 Car's.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes they do.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have 2 cars on my Uber account, I'm in Florida, not sure if NY is different.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

found this, hope it helps:

https://therideshareguy.com/rideshare-insurance-options-for-drivers/#NewYork
*New York*
New York Rideshare Insurance: New York City is one of the largest transportation markets in the world but it's also unique since it's the only UberX market that requires drivers to get TLC insurance instead of regular rideshare or personal insurance. So if you're driving for Uber, Lyft, Gett, Via or Juno you'll want to look into commercial insurance from a trusted New York commercial insurance broker. Note that commercial insurance is only required for New York City.

Outside of NYC, commercial insurance is not required but you will still want to get rideshare insurance. Currently, there is only one company that provides rideshare insurance in New York State and that is Allstate.

Recommended Commercial Insurance Brokers in NYC:


----------



## Black Car (Apr 19, 2020)

Heyman said:


> Thanks, could be, but it was my understanding if you had two cars registered, that info was kept by uber. When you started work on a particular day a screen comes up and you chose what car was in use. I'm really not sure, read about a gig driver on west coast who had three cars . They accepted both of my registrations without any problem. Talking to uber on phone to people outside of country has been a waste. They just tell me to keep on submitting and that I must be doing something wrong. Very frustrating!


The out of country representatives have very restricted access with reference to helping you out with document issues. Don't bother wasting your time with them. They are not even authorized to approve nothing



Heyman said:


> Thanks, could be, but it was my understanding if you had two cars registered, that info was kept by uber. When you started work on a particular day a screen comes up and you chose what car was in use. I'm really not sure, read about a gig driver on west coast who had three cars . They accepted both of my registrations without any problem. Talking to uber on phone to people outside of country has been a waste. They just tell me to keep on submitting and that I must be doing something wrong. Very frustrating!


I'm stuck also. My insurance is expired and the system has rejected my document at least a dozen times. As at now, there's no way to communicate with humans.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I have 2 cars on my Uber account, I'm in Florida, not sure if NY is different.


2 here in Delaware


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Heyman said:


> Driving an xl for past 3 years, when Insurance renewal was needed I bought a car to drive x. both registrations accepted no problem. Sent policy in for both cars, xl accepted immediately, x not accepted on more than 12 attempts. Can't get a hold of anybody to tell me why they won't accept. Anyone have any suggestions. I drive in NY state


Your new X vehicle has a recall that needs to be addressed.


----------



## isabel414 (Sep 21, 2019)

Black Car, it was even easier to make insurance papers with anonymous car, using this online service ( here: https://www.americaninsurance.com/benefits-anonymous-car-insurance-quote ). I know it seems unreal in United States to stay anonymous, but sometimes it can be done in few clicks and fair prices.


----------

